# Vegas Herf Info



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

I have no specifics, I was hoping someone who did could "fill-in-the-blanks" so to speak... I do know that it was planned to be sort of a "roaming herf" and most of the participants were planning on staying downtown LV (Fremont St.)... The weekend of November 11-13th, if I remember right. If any of this is incorrect, please someone let me know and I'll edit/delete as necessary. I searched the forums, and didn't come up with any info on this, that's why I'm re-posting. Thanks!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

yea seems all right if I could ever get ahold of XXX I could find out where were going to meet up on sat


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

woohoo! Vegas bound baby


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

gabebdog1 said:


> yea seems all right if I could ever get ahold of XXX I could find out where were going to meet up on sat


Sorry guys, been busy with the new job promotion so I haven't had a helluva lot of time to jump on CS. I'm sure most of the old guard () will want to just sit at the casino tables and relax. Y'know how those old guys hate to walk more than a couple hundred feet..... it wears 'em out :r

Seriously though, I'm open to anything for the Saturday roaming herf part of it. I know some of the guys wanted to hit Casa Fuente at Caesar's Palace and there's nothing quite like herfin' at the Luxor or the Mandalay but I'm open to anything. What do you guys want to do? C'mon Poker and you other SoCal peeps, whatcha wanna do?

I still say that we hit the Cheetah's or the Crazyhorse Clubs 

XXX


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Im ok with anything you guys wanna do. We could go off to the strip, hang downtown, or whatever.


ps: I can walk more than 100'. Anything more than that & I'll catch a cab :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I still say that we hit the Cheetah's or the Crazyhorse Clubs
> 
> XXX


that sound like a idea.... remember what happens in vegas....never happened!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

hehehehe wife told me she might not be able to go to vegas due to school  :al :w


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

OK guys, it occurs to me that there is not near enough chatter going on about the Vegas HERF coming up in less than 2 months. Now I know there's a lot of people going so I suggest everybody that's coming to weigh in on this thread so we can get a good headcount. Unofficially I think we have 12 or 13 confirmed..... but that's unofficially. So everybody who's coming sound off.

Secondly, I know Gabe is lookin' for a place to kick it on Saturday so I'm suggesting a roving HERF somewhere near the North Strip. Maybe we can hit Casa Fuente and the Bellagio/Venetian/MGM/NY NY. Something like that. Maybe we can hit lunch at one of the restaurants in NY NY, excellent food IMO. I know a lot of you older guys are gonna be hittin' the tables on Saturday night but myself and Gabe were talking about maybe some of the younger (less feeble) people might hit up the Ghost Bar at the Palms or maybe Coyote Ugly's or possibly Taboo @ MGM. I'm up for a great night of dancin' and herfin' YEEHAWWW!!! 

So definitely a dinner type HERF and stroll on Friday night in Downtown, hell we could even just cruise Freemont and have plenty to see and do. A possible roving HERF on Sat with a do whatever you feel like Saturday night and then a farewell Lunch HERF Sunday afternoon, what say you? 

XXX


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

sounds good to me dustin even though I cant dance but Ill try to shuffle around. and yes we got to take over casa fuente, I will try to get there friday night but for sure sat morning. as for socal crew it seems like 90 percent of the patio crew is going if not all but I hope the chime in to confirm 
and it is open to all who can make it, I hope some non west coasters can make it also :SM


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

So how many would that be from the Patio Posse Gabe? I'll be there probably Friday around lunch time so all's good. I'm still waiting to hear from the rest of the AZ CREW about who all's coming but as of right now the only verified attendee's are myself and the lovely Mrs XXX.

I've got a couple of PM's out to some various other non CA/AZ monkeys so let's hope they can make it. I even got Coppertop to say he'd try to come  Maybe him and the rest of the Gestapo can make it out :r

REALLY looking forward to this trip, tis gonna be great. If anybody else has some good ideas as to where you wanna kick it just let us know!

XXX


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

all right I got my room reserved for the trip Ill be there sometime friday the 11th gonna roll on put there after work and im stay till tuesday already orderd my stogies for vegas also cant wait to see ya guys


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Mr. Filly and I will be there. Gettin in on Friday night (after work). The Venetian has a great martini/cigar area where there is lots of room for those who don't want to play at tables. Also a great place to eat was Binion's as they have great steak for very good prices. Lookin forward to it. And Dustin, bring your palate cause revenge will be sweet! :bx


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

It would be conservative to say at least 10+ from the patio will be there


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanx for the count Poker-Sama! Lookin' forward to meetin' all of the old guard LOL

Filly, great idea! I'm always up for a good Martini  Binion's does have a great steak place, my wife and I ate there the last time we were in Vegas and we walked out with our bill under $25.... it was great. I like the idea of maybe some loungin' and relaxin' at the Martini Bar. I think everybody is going to have a great time. It'll be good to meet Mr. Filly as well. 

I think we've got some great options for places to go and hang and HERF. It'll be good.

Hey Syvman, do you want to try and Caravan over there with the wife and I? 

XXX


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I just figured I'd post it officially so maybe it will motivate him to come.

But Paul (NavyDoc) has said that he *might* make the trek from VA to herf with us in VEGAS!!!! YAY!

I'm sure if he got an arsenal of PM's from encouraging gorilla's that it would help him make up his mind (wink wink, nudge.... get to work guys!)

Hopefully the good Doc willl be able to come party with Patio Posse/SD Crew/AZ Crew....

XXX


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I just figured I'd post it officially so maybe it will motivate him to come.
> 
> But Paul (NavyDoc) has said that he *might* make the trek from VA to herf with us in VEGAS!!!! YAY!
> 
> ...


Damm..Dustin you're tough...so where do I get to crash? You do realize I may be single again after this....


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> ...Hey Syvman, do you want to try and Caravan over there with the wife and I?
> 
> XXX


Dustin - I would, but since I haven't started my new job yet (and don't know my exact work schedule yet), I don't know what time I'll be getting out of Phx that Friday. I can only assume that I won't be leaving here until after 4pm... So I won't be pulling into Vegas until around 9:30 that night or so. I don't want to hold you guys up, so we'll probably just meet you guys after we pull into town. I'm sure we'll all swap cell #'s and stuff beforehand. Thanks for the offer though, sir!

BUT - I am confirmed! Myself and Syvwoman (Mrs. Syvman) will be staying at the El Cortez hotel & casino on Fremont street. But we'll have a car, so we can meet anyone anywhere in LV. Very much looking forward to the trip, folks! Can't wait!


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

This is exciting! Now I have a great excuse to buy myself that herf-a-dor I've been eyeing lately! 
Let's see now... Otterbox or Pelican? hmmmm.... This is gonna be fun!!!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

heck yeah the navydoc is going!! been wanting to meet him for a while.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Just curious..if I were to go...where is everyone staying? Any recommendations. Looking at flights and hotels now.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

OK, just found a Pri-Med conf. the same weekend in LV......this could be fate!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Just curious..if I were to go...where is everyone staying? Any recommendations. Looking at flights and hotels now.


Hey Paul, most are staying at any of the Freemont St. Hotels/Casinos. I think almost all of SoCal is staying at the Freemont LOL

I guess there are advantages to being a Doc right..... Medical Conferences and all :r

XXX


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

I should be there (I am one of those Pokers Patio Posse guy's) :r I will tell you if you are going to try to go to the Ghost Bar plan on dressing up and waiting in a long line and if they don't think you look the part you may not get in  as far as Taboo $$$ but cool really the best bet for all of us to hang out is to take over Napoleon's in the Paris :bx


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I still say that we hit the Cheetah's or the Crazyhorse Clubs
> XXX


Gentlemen's Clubs
A Showgirl Video - 631 S Las Vegas Blvd - Topless - (702) 385-4554 Can-Can Room - 3155 Industrial Rd - Topless - (702) 737-1161 Centerfold Lounge - 1024 N Boulder Hwy - Topless - (702) 564-7865 Cheetahs - 2112 Western Ave - Topless - 24 Hours - (702) 384-0074 Club Exotic - Call for free limo - Topless - 24 Hours - (702) 252-8559 Club Paradise - 4416 Paradise Rd. - Topless - 5pm-6am - (702) 734-7990 Crazy Horse - 4034 Paradise Rd - Topless - 24 Hours - (702) 732-1116 Deja Vu Showgirls - 3247 Industrial Rd - Totally Nude - 11am- - (702) 894-4167 Girls of Glitter Gulch - Fremont Street Experience, Between 1st and main - Topless - 24 Hours - (702) 385-4774 Jaguars Gentlemen's Cabaret - 3355 Procyon St. - Topless - (702) 732-1116 Larry's Villa - Rancho & Bonanza - Topless - 1:30pm - - (702) 647-2713 Little Darlings - 1514 Western Ave - Totally Nude - 24 Hours - (702) 366-8514 Olympic Garden - 1531 Las Vegas Blvd - Male & female dancers - 24 Hours - (702) 385-8987 Palomino Club - 1848 N Las Vegas Blvd, North Las Vegas - Totally Nude - 2pm-dawn - (702) 642-2984 Sapphire - 3025 Industrial Blvd - Topless, Female and male dancers, restaurant - (702) 796-6000 The Satin Saddle Club - 1818 N Las Vegas Blvd - Topless - (702) 649-3590 Spearmint Rhino - 3344 S Highland Ave - Totally Nude - 4pm-4am - (702) 796-3600 Talk of the Town - 1238 S Las Vegas Blvd - Topless - 24 Hours - (702) 385-1800 Treasures - 2801 Westwood Lane - Topless, restaurant - 11am-6am - (702) 257-5030 Wild J's - 2923 S. Industrial Rd - Totally Nude - 8pm-4am Mon-Sat - (702) 369-1229 or (702) 892-0416 
:r :r


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

O I forgot you may need these addys after a few hours at the clubs
Brothels
Angel's Ladies - Highway 95, Beatty, NV - (775) 553-9986 
The Chicken Ranch - 10511 Homestead Rd, Pahrump, NV - (775) 727-5721 
Cherry Patch Ranch - 1 Appaloosa Ln, Crystal/Pahrump, NV - (775) 372-5251 
Cherry Patch Ranch 2 - Highway 95, Death Valley Junction Amargosa Valley, NV - (775) 372-5551 
Cottontail Ranch - Junction Highway 95 Hwy 266, (Goldfield) Tonopah, NV - (775) 572-3111 
Mabel's Ranch - 3 Appaloosa Ln, Crystal/Pahrump, NV - (775) 372-5468 
Shady Lady - Highway 95, Bewteen Beatty and Tonopah, NV - (775) 321-3126 
Sheri's Ranch - 10413 Homestead Rd, Pahrump, NV - (775) 727-5916


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a feeling that I'm really gonna like you HavanaAddict :r My kinda guy!! LOL

This is shaping up to be a pretty good group. I've been talking with the good Doctor and he's trying to arrange his schedule so that he can go. We'll keep our fingers crossed for you Doc! But in the meantime keep PM'ing the crap outta him and maybe he'll buckle 

XXX


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

More info:
From what I am told the Four Queens  :r has a nice Cigar Lounge also the Main Street Station  has an antique 1926 Pullman Car for their Smoking Lounge... I have been in there a few times but, the service is spotty but you can just go to the bar and get your own drinks.  There is never anybody in there but it will only seat about 10 if I remember right maybe more!!!
Casa Fuente  is always a nice place to blow off a couple hours and drink but the drinks are in the ten dollar range.  Also the Houdini's Lounge  in the Monte Carlo is right in the middle of the Casino and will seat 50 guys. Houdini's is totally cigar friendly! Good prices and lots of places to eat within a few steps. :w


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Gonna try and see if I can convince the Mrs. to go. Just not sure she'll approve of if she sees the two prior lists.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Ohhhh...this one is tempting. Will be checking schedule.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

do it pds, just do it


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Yea Come On Dont Be A Wussy Man Do It :sm


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Ill be in vegas 2 days after your weekend herf guys damn shame i would have loved 2 meet some of the members if any one will be around let me know :c


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

as of right now, Fitzgeralds is sold out on Friday night & 5 rooms left for Saturday night ($69.00)

http://www.fitzgeraldslasvegas.com/accommodations/rates/


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

WOOOOO!!! 38 days and counting!


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Dang, I'll be IN Nevada, but no where near where you guys are...actually about as far away from the herf as physically possible while still being in the state. GRR.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

just to let you guys know the vegas herf is still on looks like a good group of around 20 cant wait I need the vacation ... penny slots here I come


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

A week early and a dolar short.... I'm in on the 1st and out on the 5th.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

poker said:


> as of right now, Fitzgeralds is sold out on Friday night & 5 rooms left for Saturday night ($69.00)
> 
> http://www.fitzgeraldslasvegas.com/accommodations/rates/


Ahh h come on K. Call up your table host I am sure they can hook you up. The wife and I have made quite a few Trips out to the Fitz and I am proud to say it was all because of you and the Cal crew many many years ago when we all met up there. Now If I could only get my table host to stay there for more than 4 years....First Nathan moved casnios and now Amber.

Anyways wish I could make it thats for sure.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

filly said:


> Mr. Filly and I will be there. Gettin in on Friday night (after work). The Venetian has a great martini/cigar area where there is lots of room for those who don't want to play at tables. Also a great place to eat was Binion's as they have great steak for very good prices. Lookin forward to it. And Dustin, bring your palate cause revenge will be sweet! :bx


Ummmmmmm as I won't be there, could someone please volunteer to watch Ms. Filly's "chocolate martini intake", as we don't want any repeats of her last vegas/martini experience LMAO


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

My wife has an office in Henderson. If we wern't going on a cruise then I would love to attend. Maybe next time.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Mikes said:


> Ahh h come on K. Call up your table host I am sure they can hook you up. The wife and I have made quite a few Trips out to the Fitz and I am proud to say it was all because of you and the Cal crew many many years ago when we all met up there. Now If I could only get my table host to stay there for more than 4 years....First Nathan moved casnios and now Amber.
> 
> Anyways wish I could make it thats for sure.


I did, got a comp suite


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

OpusEx said:


> Ummmmmmm as I won't be there, could someone please volunteer to watch Ms. Filly's "chocolate martini intake", as we don't want any repeats of her last vegas/martini experience LMAO


Marc if I have to I guess I can :r Jenny is a sloppy drunk :al :r 
I wish you could be there bud I will smoke a good one for you Go Time will not be the same!!!


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Another good one that I will be missing. I will be in Tahoe that whole week. Maybe next time!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

hey everyone dont forget this herf is coming up quick hope you all got a room or a roommate see ya soon


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

VEGAS BABY!remember what happens in vegas never happened!


----------

